# The Perfect Starter Kit



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Now that I have converted to Vaping and have become more than a little anti-stinkies I am talking to a lot of smokers and all of them are showing interest... having very recently been down the road of conversion (or is it assimilation) I wish I had bought better stuff sooner.

Personally my recommendation for a new convert would be as follows...

MVP R760 
Nautilus R450
Spare Coils R250
Total R1,460

or if money is very tight then this option..

Pro Tank 2 Mini - R185
eGo-C Twist 1100mah - R260
Spare eGo-C Twist 1100mah - R260 (Because you will need two)
Spare coils - R100
Batter Charger (Plug and USB) - R140
Total - R945

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

I think the second option is ideal for starters


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Looks good, @Rob Fisher. I am not a fan of the Ego batteries, they are too fragile. Like the Vision Spinner at 1300 mAh, but they are R350 at eciggies, so more expensive - then the MVP (charger included) makes more sense. Also at that price an iClear 30 atomizer is included by Vapeking. The Nautilus is also expensive, as an initial outlay and to maintain. Not everyone will like the Nautilus on the MVP. My list would look so:

MVP2 with Protank Mini 2 included - R760.00
Spare coils - R100
Total R860

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

Agree with @Matthee. the MPV option looks better. wish i had this info when i started.
Stinkies dont want to get involved in the hassle of ecigs at first, but that notion evolves. And a lot of the time they will have no idea what your talking about when talking VV/VW, it just needs to work.
So a good starter kit needs to be easy, simple and hassle free...and it needs to fit in their pocket, just like the pack of 20s use too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> MVP2 with Protank Mini 2 included - R760.00
> Spare coils - R100
> Total R860



Thanks @Matthee and @Rex Smit... that's just the advice I was looking for... it makes sense!


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Interestinf how the Twisp double set is priced at R1,000 and you get two of everything plus 5ml of juice

Not saying their atomiser is better than the PT2mini or that their battery stands up to a Vision Spinner, but after all the comments about Twisp being so overpriced, its not a bad deal compared to what is posted above.

By the way, this is where I think the money is to be made in vaping.
Its on the starter kits, not the fancy stuff we all talk about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Silver said:


> Its on the starter kits, not the fancy stuff we all talk about.



No question! It's a small percentage of lunatics that go crazy in every sphere!


----------

